
Despite Cleanup Vows, Smartphones and Electric Cars Keep Miners Digging by Hand - bpsh
https://www.wsj.com/articles/smartphones-electric-cars-keep-miners-digging-by-hand-in-congo-1536835334
======
bpsh
[http://archive.is/Q9qui](http://archive.is/Q9qui)

